# bubblegum madness with 2 weeks to go.



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

Well im new here and i have 2 weeks left on my present crop..so here are the room specs.
Hello peeps!
first of all the room is 16m2!
lighting!
2xUltra Cool Reflector with 2 x 600 Watt Sunmaster Super HPS Plant Grow Lamp
SUNMASTER High Output HPS Lamps are High Pressure Sodium lamps designed to deliver 10% more light than standard HPS lamps.
growing method
hydroponics.il be using a muti duct.72" x 37" x 2.5" - Channel Dimensions
1830mm x 940mm x 65mmTank Volume: 123 Litres
medium
expanded clay pebbles which can be used alone with constant drip or as addition to other potting medium to aid in drainage etc.also im using 3 inch rockwool cubes burried 1 inch into clay pebbles.
nutrients
im using the hole +2 program and cbb,vho and scorpion juice for foliage spray.
air
im using a 6inch phat carbon filter and 6icn rvk to deal with smell issues
cooling
in and out vents 6inch with rvk fans and phat carbon filter
strain
im using serious seeds bubblegum from clone.The guy i got this strain from is getting 15-18oz ish from 600watt light over (2+)from 1200watts.so i have a good chance to reach my target if all goes well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




any questions fill free to ask me.I will be updating this thread in a few days with the room up and running.


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

well that was a rush job..iv got to go out now and i couldnt leave with out u seeing my stuff...u can get a idear of what i do and when i have more time il do a better one..i have 10-14 days left and the day they come down i have 20 more bubblegums to go in....laters..............


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

*That is one nice set up you have going monkey and the buds look great man. How old are your clones when you put them into flower? Great job man, great job. *


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That is one nice set up you have going monkey and the buds look great man. How old are your clones when you put them into flower? Great job man, great job. *


To big...lol...i flowered them at 19 daqys veg(12-14inch) and they ended up being over 3 foot..im going to veg for 1 week max this time..i have 20 bubblegum rooting as i write this post.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

*I here ya. We did the same thing this time around with 22 White Widow clones. Every plant is well over 3 feet which we didn't want but what ya gonna do. Next time around were gonna put them into flower as soon as they root and get transplanted which should take about 2 weeks total. *


----------



## rockydog (Aug 23, 2006)

that is an amazing setup. I am looking to build something like that. I love what you did with the room. I'd like to see some more photos of your room man. Those girls look amazing as well


----------



## monkey (Aug 24, 2006)

some pics of the room when i was doing it up..not lone now and i have chronic and bubblegum going on the tabel as soon as these are down.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 24, 2006)

That is awesome. I am slowly trying to achieve something like that, but I am having to do it pc by pc. Are the Advanced Nutrients easy to use. I hear a lot of em auto adjust the ph so its correct.


----------



## monkey (Aug 25, 2006)

it depneds what day your on because difrenret ratios give difrent ph...most of the time its around 5.7-6.0ph after i mix..the taste is amazing with using advanced nutes.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 25, 2006)

nowhere in my area carries them. Can you recommend an online dealer that is reliable?


----------



## monkey (Aug 26, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> nowhere in my area carries them. Can you recommend an online dealer that is reliable?


if your in the us this guy is the best...http://www.hookedonponics.com/
u need
grow and bloom a+b
voodoo juice
bigbud
sensizym
overdrive
carboload
barricade
b52
fulic acid
u can get away with using just these products..


----------



## rockydog (Aug 26, 2006)

now is that for a hydro or soil app. I am working in soil until I save up for all my tubing and stuff I need to start my hydro system.


----------



## monkey (Aug 27, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> now is that for a hydro or soil app. I am working in soil until I save up for all my tubing and stuff I need to start my hydro system.


thats hydro
if your in soil u want 
humic acid
fulvic acid
pirarna
turantula
if u can get it all..if your real intrested in getting the nutes pm me and il pm u back wityh a list of what i think u need.


----------



## sombro (Aug 27, 2006)

new to all this then monkey?


----------



## monkey (Aug 27, 2006)

im not new to all of this dude iv been growing for years its just im new to hydro..im a soil man at heart.This is why my next run is going to be with coir,,i can get the best of both wolrds then..60% coir 40% perlite..


----------



## sombro (Aug 27, 2006)

i'm sure you knew but i was just pulling your leg, the setup looks fantastic. I guess you had most of it in place before you put in the hydro table?

have you found it hard to move from soil to hydro? what do you think are the advantages of each system.

peace.


----------



## monkey (Aug 27, 2006)

sombro said:
			
		

> i'm sure you knew but i was just pulling your leg, the setup looks fantastic. I guess you had most of it in place before you put in the hydro table?
> 
> have you found it hard to move from soil to hydro? what do you think are the advantages of each system.
> 
> peace.


well i had a good room but believe it or not the room was designed for the hydro tabe.I drew it out on paper 1st.I made sure all the measurements where correct and the fans and stuff where in the right places.


----------



## monkey (Aug 31, 2006)

day 58..well thats it......its down..il put the final weight up when its dry...


----------



## Risorsk (Aug 31, 2006)

looks delicious


----------



## monkey (Sep 7, 2006)

monkeys back on baord..iv been busy setting up again....pics coming in a bit,,just got to set up[ this tent iv bought..2 flowering rooms now 
my dry buds..bubblegum


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*Man o man those buds look killer monkey. I bet they smoke even better. Great job on the grow and harvest. Enjoy my friend.  *


----------



## monkey (Sep 7, 2006)

yes i am..heheheh  im so high im in space...hehe and i got me a d50 mikon..its the bomb..so my thread will be even better now


----------



## sombro (Sep 7, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmm




good work that man, could do with a touch of that green thum of yours in my garden
!!


----------

